# [SOLVED] - Problem with SMC Print Server

## taavetti

On a previous install of Gentoo, I was able to print just fine to my HP LaserJet 1200 via my SMC7008ABR Barricade Switch/Print Server combo.

The print server uses the Line Printer Daemon (LPD) Protocol. Last time I generated a PPD file, used lpd://192.168.2.1/lp (in the CUPS web interface) to connect and it was happy printing day.

I have reinstalled Gentoo on this box and cannot print now.

Some hopefully relevant parts from the /var/log/cups/error_log

```

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] [Job 20] GPL Ghostscript 8.60 (2007-08-01)

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] [Job 20] Copyright (C) 2007 Artifex Software, Inc.  All rights reserved.

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] [Job 20] This software comes with NO WARRANTY: see the file PUBLIC for details.

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] Discarding unused job-progress event...

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] [Job 20] Wrote 1 pages...

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] PID 4764 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops) exited with no errors.

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] [Job 20] 

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] [Job 20] Closing renderer

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] Discarding unused job-progress event...

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] [Job 20] KID3 exited with status 0

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] [Job 20] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] [Job 20] KID4 exited with status 0

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] [Job 20] Renderer exit stat: 0

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] [Job 20] KID4 finished

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] [Job 20] KID3 finished

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] [Job 20] Renderer process finished

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] [Job 20] 

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] [Job 20] Closing foomatic-rip.

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] PID 4765 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) exited with no errors.

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] [Job 20] Connected to 192.168.2.1:515 (IPv4) (local port 1023)...

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] [Job 20] lpd_command 02 lp

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] [Job 20] Sending command string (4 bytes)...

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:19 -0600] [Job 20] Reading command status...

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:20 -0600] [Job 20] lpd_command returning 108

E [06/Nov/2007:17:15:20 -0600] PID 4766 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/lpd) stopped with status 1!

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:20 -0600] [Job 20] File 0 is complete.

I [06/Nov/2007:17:15:20 -0600] [Job 20] Backend returned status 1 (failed)

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:20 -0600] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:20 -0600] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

I [06/Nov/2007:17:15:20 -0600] Saving printers.conf...

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:20 -0600] Discarding unused job-stopped event...

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:21 -0600] Unloading job 20...

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:21 -0600] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:21 -0600] cupsdReadClient: 8 GET /printers/HP?which_jobs=all HTTP/1.1

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:21 -0600] cupsdReadClient: 8 Browser asked for language "en-us.utf-8"...

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:21 -0600] cupsdAuthorize: username="root"

I [06/Nov/2007:17:15:21 -0600] commptr="?which_jobs=all"

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:21 -0600] CGI /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 4777

I [06/Nov/2007:17:15:21 -0600] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=4777)

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:21 -0600] cupsdSendCommand: 8 file=12

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:21 -0600] cupsdAcceptClient: 13 from localhost (Domain)

```

Followed the Gentoo Printing Guide, and did some searching for the "(/usr/libexec/cups/backend/lpd) stopped with status 1!" error, but no luck.

Am I doing something exceedingly boneheaded here?Last edited by taavetti on Sat Nov 10, 2007 4:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## taavetti

I have had no luck solving the error:

```

E [06/Nov/2007:17:15:20 -0600] PID 4766 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/lpd) stopped with status 1! 

D [06/Nov/2007:17:15:20 -0600] [Job 20] File 0 is complete.

I [06/Nov/2007:17:15:20 -0600] [Job 20] Backend returned status 1 (failed)

```

Has anyone run across this before?

my /etc/cups/cupsd.conf:

```

#

# "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 5454 2006-04-23 21:46:38Z mike $"

#

#   Sample configuration file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS)

#   scheduler.  See "man cupsd.conf" for a complete description of this

#   file.

#

# Log general information in error_log - change "info" to "debug" for

# troubleshooting...

LogLevel debug

#LogLevel info

# Administrator user group...

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

# Default authentication type, when authentication is required...

DefaultAuthType Basic

# Restrict access to the server...

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Restrict access to the admin pages...

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Restrict access to configuration files...

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Basic

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Set the default printer/job policies...

<Policy default>

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an adminstrator...

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All administration operations require an adminstrator to authenticate...

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Basic

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # Only the owner or an administrator can cancel or authenticate a job...

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

#

# End of "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 5454 2006-04-23 21:46:38Z mike $".

#

```

my /etc/cups/printers.conf:

```

# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.2.12

# Written by cupsd on 2007-11-08 22:54

<Printer HPLaser>

Info HP LaserJet 1200

Location Office

DeviceURI lpd://192.168.2.1/lp

State Idle

StateTime 1194584075

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

```

----------

## taavetti

Yipee! I can print now!

The answer came from a post at:

[url]

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-521792-highlight-cupsaddmodifyprinter+unauthorized.html

[/url]

Using wynn's advice, in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf I set LogLevel to "debug2" to provide further detail in /var/log/cups/error_log.

```

I [09/Nov/2007:22:08:34 -0600] [Job 34] Attempting to connect to host 192.168.2.1 for printer lp

d [09/Nov/2007:22:08:34 -0600] cupsdAddEvent(event=printer-state-changed, dest=0x80d0ec0(HPLaser), job=(nil)(0), text="Printer "%s" state changed.", ...)

D [09/Nov/2007:22:08:34 -0600] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

d [09/Nov/2007:22:08:34 -0600] process_children()

D [09/Nov/2007:22:08:34 -0600] PID 30279 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) exited with no errors.

d [09/Nov/2007:22:08:34 -0600] [Job 34] STATE: -connecting-to-device

d [09/Nov/2007:22:08:34 -0600] cupsdAddEvent(event=printer-state-changed, dest=0x80d0ec0(HPLaser), job=(nil)(0), text="Printer "%s" state changed.", ...)

D [09/Nov/2007:22:08:34 -0600] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

I [09/Nov/2007:22:08:34 -0600] [Job 34] Connected to 192.168.2.1...

d [09/Nov/2007:22:08:34 -0600] cupsdAddEvent(event=printer-state-changed, dest=0x80d0ec0(HPLaser), job=(nil)(0), text="Printer "%s" state changed.", ...)

D [09/Nov/2007:22:08:34 -0600] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [09/Nov/2007:22:08:34 -0600] [Job 34] Connected to 192.168.2.1:515 (IPv4) (local port 1023)...

D [09/Nov/2007:22:08:34 -0600] [Job 34] lpd_command 02 lp

D [09/Nov/2007:22:08:34 -0600] [Job 34] Sending command string (4 bytes)...

D [09/Nov/2007:22:08:34 -0600] [Job 34] Reading command status...

d [09/Nov/2007:22:08:35 -0600] select_timeout: 11 seconds to process active jobs

D [09/Nov/2007:22:08:35 -0600] [Job 34] lpd_command returning 108

d [09/Nov/2007:22:08:35 -0600] process_children()

E [09/Nov/2007:22:08:35 -0600] PID 30280 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/lpd) stopped with status 1!

D [09/Nov/2007:22:08:35 -0600] [Job 34] File 0 is complete.

d [09/Nov/2007:22:08:35 -0600] cupsdFinishJob: job->status is -256

d [09/Nov/2007:22:08:35 -0600] cupsdFinishJob: Removing fd 15 from InputSet...

d [09/Nov/2007:22:08:35 -0600] cupsdFinishJob: Closing status pipes [ 15 -1 ]...

I [09/Nov/2007:22:08:35 -0600] [Job 34] Backend returned status 1 (failed)

```

The "Connected to 192.168.2.1:515 (IPv4) (local port 1023)..." got me thinking of the queue name.

Changed the queue name to LPT1 (lpd://192.168.2.1/LPT1) and printing worked !

Thanks wynn.

----------

